# Some of your "discoveries" of 2010



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

What composers music have you heard for the first time in 2010? These can include those composers whose works you might have know only vaguely before, but discovered in a bigger way this year. For example, you may never had heard anything much by a certain composer until this year, or never heard a certain part of their repertoire. You can talk about hearing things on discs, radio or even live concerts you have attended. What were the things that ignited your curiosity this year & did you follow this up?

Here are some of the composers whose music I have (substantially) heard for the first time in the last year or so (this is just the main stuff I can think of not to bore you!). Most of my discoveries has been related to going to concerts and experiencing the music live for the first time, but not all are like this:

*Beethoven *- my knowledge of his chamber music was next to nil, so this year rectified that with some cd's of the piano trios and string quartets (still need to collect more of the latter). I saw his _Piano Trio No. 4 _(Clarinet Trio version) live, and plan to see the _Archduke Trio_ & _String Quartet op. 132 _next year.

*Boulez *- heard his piano sonatas for the first time this year (the Biret and Pollini recordings), and also got some of his chamber & electroacoustic stuff.

*Chopin* - have heard more of his works this year than any other year previously. Heard a friend's cd of Cyprien Katsaris playing the complete Waltzes, and was totally blown away. Never knew I could be moved by this composer who I previously thought was on the boring side. Even went to a piano recital which almost exlusively consisted of his music (the _4 Ballades_) & enjoyed it very much.

*Dutilleux* - had never heard a note of his music, until I got some of his stuff on EMI. Especially like the _Cello & Violin Concertos_.

*Faure* - saw his _Requiem_ live in concert, and got a cd of that and other sacred works.

*Feldman* - got a disc of his first quartet, and was able to see a chamber piece of his in a recital.

*Ives, Barber* - Collected some of their stuff during the year. I especially like their solo piano works.

*Granados* - hear his piano trio in recital & got the Naxos disc of that & other chamber works.

*Golijov, Crumb, Saariaho, Trevor Wishart* - went to chamber concerts of their works (the last two were vocal/electronic). Never heard much of these composers before, and I have to follow them up next year (I've only got a Naxos cd of Crumb).

*Handel* - saw his _Messiah_ for the first time live this year, and leading up to that got multiple recordings of highlights from the work (also heard the work in full on a friend's Gardiner set).

*Morten Lauridsen* - heard one of his choral works in concert, and got the Naxos disc of his choral music. One of his songs bought me to tears, which is quite unusual.

*Liszt* - Collected his solo piano works for the first time this year (eg. _Sonata in B minor, Years of Pilgrimage_). Also got the _Faust Symphony_, which I think is awesome. Want to explore him more next year.

*Mendelssohn, Mozart *- again, had thought that these guys were a bit boring before getting a few discs of their stuff and going to see their music live (especially liked Mendelssohn's _Piano Trio No. 2_ & Mozart's _Great Mass in C_ - which just knocked me out when I saw them live)

*Partch* - on the recommendation of a composer friend, got his _Delusion of the Fury_, and immediately connected with it. Looking forward to going to a live concert of his music next year, here in Sydney.

*Piano Trios* - Went to three of pianist Kathryn Selby's "Trioz" group recitals here in Sydney and basically "discovered" this genre for myself. At their recitals discovered many works, such as by Schubert, Liszt, Granados, Beethoven, Mendelssohn, Bruch, Haydn, Goosens, Bloch, etc.

*Szymanowski* - Heard almost nothing of him prior to this year. Especially like his chamber works and symphonies now.

*Tippett* - the string quartets, which ignited an interest in Beethoven's quartets.

*Eric Whitacre *- heard some of his music live and it was awesome, I'll have to follow this up next year.

*Xenakis* - heard his string orchestra work Shaar in 2009, recently I got a set of his chamber music. Also the electroacoustic work _Le Legende de'eer_, which has to be heard to be believed.

*Zemlinsky *- heard the _Lyric Symphony _two years ago after borrowing it from the library, and found it too dark. Just now in December this year, got a few discs of his stuff, and I can't get enough of it (especially that symphony!).

*So, what were your "discoveries" for 2010?*


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

*Bach Cantatas* - Now they form the backbone of my whole CD collection. Enough said.

*20th century opera* - Similar situation to Bach Cantatas. I'd tried to get into opera before, but it was always through stuff like Wagner's Ring (bad introduction to opera, as it turns out, for someone like me) and people telling me to go immediately to Verdi (turns out worse than the Ring). This year has opened the floodgates, though, and now I'm listening to more opera than I'd imagined I would previously.

*Per Norgard* - I'd heard about him but never heard any of his music until August, when I found our school orchestra would play some of his music. I got hooked.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

*Mieczyslaw Karlowicz (1876-1909)*.

At the advice of Aramis, I ordered his two Naxos discs of symphonic poems. Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

My biggest discovery in 2010 was string quartet genre.

I had *Beethoven's middle and late quartets* for more than ten years but never really appreciated them. I played the late quartet CD just to have background music that summer night.

Well, I couldn't do anything else but stare at the wall while I was getting soaked in music.. and I played it LOUD so I could feel the vibrations. lol

This led to discovery of *Haydn's string quartets*. I love him for writing so many too! So far I have opus 20, 54, 74 and my favorite is op.20 no.5 F minor quartet.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

the year 2010 is a milestone! and a money gone year!

It's a year I discovered almost ALL important composers of the post romantic era, on string quartet of course. Highlight should be:

*Sergey Taneyev *- though I have heard before, this year I re listen to a new version, SQ 1,2,3,4
*Nicolay Myaskovsky *- all 13 quartets
*B. Martinu *- all 7 quartets
*E. Dohnanyi* - quartet no.1 and 2
*Glazunov* - quartet no.7
*Zemlinsky* - all 4 quartets La Salle version
*Hans Apostel* - quartet no.1 in the same CD on Zemlinsky's
*Vaughan Williams* - two quartets
*Guy Joseph Ropartz* - all six quartets
*Holmboe* - just recently have his Vol.5 of quartet no.13,14,15
*Respighi *- quartet dorico and in Dm
*Max Bruch* - quartet no.1
*Saint Saens* - quartet no.1,2,3
*Burgmullar* - 3 quartets
*Berwald *- 3 quartets
*Ligeti* - quartet no.1 and 2 Arditti quartet
*Szymanowski* and *Rozyki *- by Royal Quartet 
*Gorecki* - quartet no.3
the Naxos Maggini's of UK composers - Bliss, Bridge, Bax. 
*John McCabe *- the Vanbrugh SQ

and many more if I included 'rare' Classical composer like Krauss, Lidarti (who ever heard this name?), Cherubini ( my favorite), some more Boccherini's, Viotti, Pleyel.

I also built up basic Violin Concerto repertoire, all the famous romantic piece. On modern composer are alike of Penderecky, and on Baroque's Tartini and Vivaldi's.

This, thanks to fellow member here for the talks and infos, like Head_case, quartetfore etc. in chamber sub forum, HarpsichordConcerto on Baroque and classical reference and many others.

For next year, I will even go more simple, going for some basic Violin Sonata repertoire, I haven't even heard any of Mozart's, and only Beethoven's no.7. I got some of Violin Sonata already, Schubert's, Grieg, Mendelssohn which I really enjoy.

Merry christmas...... and happy new year!


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

opus55 said:


> My biggest discovery in 2010 was string quartet genre.


You should visit the Solo & Chamber sub forum and open all the thread with "string quartet" on it !

Beethoven's early quartet is a must have one, then for Haydn just take the Naxos' completey recording by the Kodaly SQ. Then quickly procceed to Schubert's, Mendelssohn and Dvorak!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

... and venture into Bartok and Shostakovich........


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

There are several box sets that are very very tempting including Kodaly's Haydn cycle.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

My major discovery this year has been that I'm able to enjoy the music of at least some living composers - maybe even more than some, but I'm still in the early stages of exploring this stuff.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Art Rock said:


> *Mieczyslaw Karlowicz (1876-1909)*.
> 
> At the advice of Aramis, I ordered his two Naxos discs of symphonic poems. Absolutely brilliant.


Very glad you liked it! If you will feel like sharing more of your experiences with his music, remember there's a thread about Karłowicz in composer's section.

----

As for me, well, my whole classical taste just shaped at the beginning of this year (how could it be otherwise if I started somewhere in middle of 2009?) so if I would write about my 2010 discoveries there would be a lot of obvious stuff and list would look quite similiar as in case of "favourtie composers" threads. So I won't make such list.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

For me this was the year of *Mahler*. Coinciding with the Concertgebouw Orchestra's final season of Mahlerfest, I listened and became fully engrossed in each of his symphonies for the first time

Also gained a greater insight into the music of Ravel, as well as that of Haydn, Schubert, Boulez, Poulenc, Wagner

Some other composers I discovered this year:
Bernd Alois Zimmermann
Myaskovsky
Lucian Berio
Ferrucio Busoni
Granville Bantock
Scriabin

My classical life is still in its spring and so every year brings many new discoveries.


----------



## Geronimo (Dec 3, 2010)

I did a lot of discoveries this year: the music of Händel, Norgard, Penderecki, Rautavaara, Xenakis, Varèse...
I listened to a lot of opera too this year and started to watch opera DVDs, which I really enjoy.
Also a first: attending a few classical concerts. I saw:

- Shostakovich 1, Tchaikovksy 4 (Mariinsky Orchestra / Valery Gergiev) (Bozar, Brussels)
- Mahler 2 (Rotterdams Philharmonisch Orkest / Yannick Nézet-Séguin) (Bozar, Brussels)
- Mozart - Requiem (Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment / James Gaffigan) (Glyndebourne)

Not much, but it is a start. And all 3 concerts really overwhelmed me. I hope to see more in 2011.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Too many to list here as I discover someone new nearly every day.

Here's a few.

Frederic Rzewski
Cornelius Cardew
Rhys Chatham
David Toop
Zack Browning
Annie Gosfield
David Behrman
Otto Luening
Michael Harrison
Tom Johnson
Giacinto Scelsi
Zeena Parkins
Louis Andriessen
Earle Brown
James Tenney
Ryoji Ikeda
Colin McPhee
Lou Harrison
Takehisa Kosugi
Yoshihide Otomo
Ben Johnston
Toru Takemitsu
Andrew Chalk
Donald Erb
William Duckworth
Gloria Coates
Henry Brant
Maja Ratkje
Toshi Ichiyanagi
Gordon Mumma
Tod Dockstader
Bernard Parmegiani
Halim El-Dabh
Jean-Claude Risset
Dick Raaijmakers
Alexander Mosolov

And they're just the ones I liked enough to remember their names.

However, most of my main discoveries have been outside of the classical world, so I won't discuss them here.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2010)

Samuel Barber, Sergei Prokofiev, Ralph Vaughan Williams, Sergei Rachmaninoff, Roy Harris, Gabriel Faure, Albert Roussel, Bohuslav Martinu, Edvard Grieg, Dmitri Shostakovitch, Einojuhani Rautavaara, Arnold Bax, Karol Szymanowski, Charles Ives, Amy Beach. Lots of other smaller composers but these are the big ones for me.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

*Mozart*. This is the year I finally "got" Mozart, thanks to discovering his piano concertos.
*Per Norgard*. His 3rd symphony blew me away.
*Lizst*. I hadn't heard much besides Christus. I discovered his piano pieces.
*Scott Joplin*. Between Joshua Rifkin's historicity and William Albright's quirkiness, this is music of great fun.
*Schoenberg*. Not a discovery, just getting more exposure to his output. The big discovery was Dorothy Dorow; her Erwartung plus her Webern recordings really got my attention this year.
*Sir Thomas Beecham*. Okay, not a composer, but his recordings of Schubert and Haydn symphonies were a big discovery this year. 
*Respighi*. I finally got of my high-horse snobbery and actually listened to the Ancient Airs and Dances and the Pines and Fountains of Rome. I've been missing out. 
*Korngold*. I discovered Die Tote Stadt. 
*Rousse*l. Padmavati.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

jurianbai said:


> *Zemlinsky* - all 4 quartets La Salle version


Are you happy with that, or do you secretly wish you had the Artis Quartet recording? I'd like to eventually get the quartets, but it's the old price-versus-better sound question.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2010)

*Barber* - I had only heard his string quartet, and the Adagio for Strings prior to just recently. Now I have several recordings, including symphonies 1 and 2, Knoxville, and Violin Concerto. Wonderful new discovery.

*Bach* - Okay, I already knew a lot about him, and had much of his popular works, but, like WorldViolist, this year I also took a venture into the world of his cantatas, and now listen to them more than any of his other types of instrumental works.

*Alkan* - I saw a passing reference to him in some thread (can't remember which), and went and sampled him on iTunes. I was blown away, and now own several of Hamelin's recordings of him on Hyperion.

*Haydn* - Again, I was not unfamiliar with him, but I think my Haydn selection before this year consisted only of his Nelson Mass. This year I discovered his symphonies, his oratorios (Creation, Seasons), and his string quartets. Now he is high on my preference list.

*Messiaen* - On a complete whim, I picked up a CD at my local library of his Vingt Regards Sur L'Enfant Jesus recorded by Osborne (I don't know why, but certain record labels always win the benefit of my doubt, and I have sampled many things simply because I have had a good track record with a certain label - Hyperion is one of those). It goes against all my other musical tastes, but Messiaen somehow has worked his way into my collection. In addition to Vingt Regards, I also have the Turangalila Symphony, the Quartet for the End of Time, and his complete organ works (recorded by Latry).

*Sibelius* - I had a recording of his violin concerto performed by Heifetz that I hadn't really listened to. I decided to one day, and my curiosity was piqued. Thanks to WorldViolist (again) I am exploring his symphonies, and thanks to my local library, I am exploring a few other works of his (The Tempest, Kullervo, Scaramouche, etc.). Most of the library selections are by Neeme Jarvi on BIS.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Among the most pleasant of my recent discoveries:

*Pēteris Vasks
Rachmaninoff's Operas
Jakub Šimon Jan Ryba's Christmas Oratorio
Ernest J. Moeran
Handel's cantatas
still more of Bach's cantatas!!!
Philippe Jaroussky
Rene Jacob's recordings of Mozart's operas
Patricia Pettibon
Othmar Schoeck
Veljo Tormis
Monteverdi's madrigals
Delalande
Dowland
Purcell
Couperin
Charpentier
Lully
Buxtehude
Biber!!!
Zelenka
Scelsi
Tartini
Pandolfi
Elīna Garanča
Luca Marenzio
Jonathan Harvey
Jake Heggie*

Last year I was focused quite a bit upon fleshing out my collection of Modern and Contemporary music and toward the end of the year and into the start of this year I was passionately exploring the songs and vocal music of 19th and early-20th century France. Much of my focus this year was upon broadening my collection of the Baroque. I began with the French Baroque, of which I had nil, and was soon enthralled. I broadened this exploration to include the Germans (Biber, Zelenka, Handel's cantatas, still more of Bach's cantatas etc...), and eventually the Italians (Tartini, Pandolfi, Vivaldi, Scarlatti, etc...)


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

It was Mahler for me. When I discovered that I actually rather enjoy Mahler, I even purchased a collection of his complete works (10 CDs, I think it was).


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

Valentin Silvestrov
Henryk Górecki
Michael Haydn
Joseph Lanner
John Corigliano

The composer discoveries this past year that I could think of off the top of my head...


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Manxfeeder said:


> Are you happy with that, or do you secretly wish you had the Artis Quartet recording? I'd like to eventually get the quartets, but it's the old price-versus-better sound question.


Silly, this maybe the negative of youtube, but some smart guy already put half of Artist Quartet Zemlinsky's sq on it, that's why I immediately choose the La Salle CD , plus they included bonus of Hans Apostel SQ.





 (Artist Quartet)

so this is not really about which one better than the other.....


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

Composers
*Nielsen* - although one of the post-romantics, this is a highly idiosyncratic composer. I'm impressed with his Clarinet Concerto and Fantasy Journey to the Faroe Islands (what a name for a piece too).
*Debussy* - I never became a Debussy convert until this year. I think part of it was associating him with the impressionist movement in art, which never did much for me (that has changed though). I could say with no exaggeration he is my favourite composer from the turn of the 20th century.
*Borodin* - I couldn't get enough of the weepy drunk Russian melodies of his string quartets.
*Telemann* - In spite of the staggering volume of his output, one thing you could never accuse him of is being predictable. An unexpectedly dissonant German baroque composer. Don't listen to him expecting the stirring emotion of Bach and Handel and you're in for some rewarding listening.
*Myslivecek* - I urge anybody interested in the classical period to listen to his violin concertos. He is now my third favourite composer of that era, after Mozart and Gluck. I believe he was a good friend of Mozart's in Prague too. Not your average 18th century composer.
*Monteverdi* - I had listened to him before, but never fully appreciated his music nor early Baroque in general until recently. There is something about his Solemn Vespers and L'Orfeo. His music almost has a renaissance sensibility to it. Coarsing with vitality and life.
*Corelli* - His pioneering series of Concerti Grossi are a 17th century gem.
*Lully* - I sadly haven't heard a great deal of his music (mostly snippets from the Le Roi Danse soundtrack and excerpts from Psyche), but I am desperate to hear more. I think I'll be playing his music on my iPod if I ever visit the Palace of Versailles. It's like a soundtrack to the reign of Louis XIV.
*Hasse* - Extremely popular in his time (early classical/late baroque) and it's easy to see why. Unabashedly enjoyable and melodic music, I hope to see more revivals of his long forgotten operas in the near future. Kudos to soprano Simone Kermes for bringing some of his arias out of obscurity in her releases.
*Pergolesi* - Last but by no means least, a true musical genius. His setting of Stabat Mater is one of those pieces where hearing one recording alone simply won't do.

Artists
*Carlos Kleiber* - Just mindblowingly great. He conducts Beethoven's 5th and 7th as if they were written for him.
*Sir Christopher Hogwood* - The pre-eminent Mozart conductor.
*Nathan Milstein* - My personal favourite performer of Bach's sonatas and partitas.
*Claudio Abbado* - Great modern interpretations of baroque music.
*Alexandra Pendatchanska* - THE Electra of Mozart's Idomeneo. Looks and talent in spades.
*Maria Callas* - She may not have been the most technically gifted, but she was still truly unique and had a voice that could instantly tap into your emotions.

Miscellaneous
*The Play of Daniel* - I would recommend this as the best place to start for anybody interested in medieval music.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Bruckner, Bruckner and Bruckner.

Did I mention Bruckner? Yes, you've heard me, Aramis, Ravelian, and Rasa!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Serge said:


> Bruckner, Bruckner and Bruckner.
> 
> Did I mention Bruckner? Yes, you've heard me, Aramis (...)!


Wat. I don't hate Bruckner. I had some prejudices but after all, though I'm not fan myself, if someone likes him it doesn't underestimate his taste in my view.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I need to supplement my list as of today.

*Franz Schreker*. I never heard of him until last month around these parts. Now I'm listening to Der Ferne Klang and have his Chamber Symphony in queue.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Sounds like many people have made their "discoveries" (both big & small) this year. I especially agree with Manxfeeder's comment, "I finally got of my high-horse snobbery and actually listened..." He was talking about Respighi, but it can apply to any composer whose music one may be non-plussed with upon the first listening. I am now slowly moving out of some of my comfort zones (which is basically music of the C20th) to explore more of the Baroque, Classical & Romantic repertoires. I've even got a few Renaissance composers, but that "discovery" was more of last year. Basically I'm trying to take music on it's own terms, and get rid of some of the unhelpful baggage and stereotypes that I have accumulated over the years.

Next year, I aim to get into J.S. Bach a bit, definitely get his _Mass in B minor_. I also want to explore more of the choral repertoire, like Mendelssohn's_ Elijah _(which I missed two concerts of this year, but I wasn't ready) and his _Hymn of Praise _symphony (a performance is scheduled for mid next year here in Sydney). I'm also interested in Buxtehude's choral works, because I only have some of his organ works, which I really like now. Korngold also interests me, since his teacher was Zemlinsky, a recent "discovery" of mine. I also want to get discs of more Australian composers (my collection in this area is quite scant, though I do bump into their music quite regularly in concert or on radio). So hopefully, it'll be another fruitful year ahead...


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Wat. I don't hate Bruckner. I had some prejudices but after all, though I'm not fan myself, if someone likes him it doesn't underestimate his taste in my view.


Well, you may or may not hate Bruckner, but on quite a few occasions in the past you definitely did not hesitate to speak out highly negatively of him and his music. (I think you even scared away from this board somebody who came here to express his admiration for Bruckner.) So one day, if not already, you might "get" his music, finally or all of a sudden, and fall in love with it, but now, that you've already announced your views to the world you'll forever be doomed to remain a closet Bruckner music lover. Doomed!.. (And no backpedaling now!) :lol:


----------



## Falstaft (Mar 27, 2010)

Andre, what an excellent idea for a thread. I'm especially pleased to read that many of my discoveries this year are shared by other members of this board -- no doubt I have the horizon-broadening power of TC to thank for that! Add to that the fact that I've been constantly seeking out new works to cover on my blog, and I'd say this has been a banner year for repertoire expansion!

*Alkan*: Thanks to this thread getting me started on this hefty composer, especially the _Grande Sonate_, what a beast!

*Atterberg*: Perhaps the composer I've taken the most pleasure in discovering entirely, on a purchase-by-faith of his symphony cycle. The last movement of his Third may well be my favorite.

*Bax*: _Tintagel _and some symphonies. Actually, he's underwhelmed me a bit so far. Bax is more of an acquired taste than I was expecting, but I feel like I'll come around.

*Boccherini*: Just getting started with him, but listening to some impassioned recommendations from board members, have been impressed so far.

*Britten*: _First Suite for Cello_ -- unexpectedly moving piece from a composer I've still not really gotten into.

*Dvorak*: _Sixth Symphony_, a true jewel. Only really knew the _Furiant _for a long time, but the whole thing is really top notch, especially the ebullient first movement.

*Foulds*: _Three Mantras from Avataras_ WOW! Once again, direct thanks goes to TC, norman bates in particular. More generally, I've tried to listen to as many of the pieces listed on this thread as I could and am very thankful to you all for some really "stellar" recommendations.

*Golijov*: _St Mark Passion_. Interesting, not unfamiliar, experience of having to familiarize myself with a new piece in order to teach it. Very cool work. I also heard his cello concerto on the radio, which was an absolute marvel and I'm still itching to get my hands on a recording.

*Martinu*: Got into the symphonies in a big way after I obtained the very nice Chandos Bryden Thomas cycle. Still think the first of the bunch is the best, followed by the sixth.

*Saint-Saens*: His _Requiem_. Prompted by trying to figure out someone's gallic-sounding requiem tune from the Music ID subforum.

*Sibelius*: Finally think I'm wrapping my head around his _Sixth Symphony_ -- my new favorite from his cycle.

*Stockhausen*: _Kreuzspiel_. Love this funky piece.

Selected works from *Leifs, Langgaard, Tviett, Englund, Saariaho, Alfven, Aho* and several more composers of a generally boreal provenance. Love this stuff -- Scandinavia is fast becoming my preferred source of 20th century orchestral music!

I realize this could go on for a lot longer, so I'll just list some of the composers I've been overjoyed to really dive, in many cases for the first time, this year (often, as can be expected, for their symphonies): *Weinberg, Myaskovsky, Gliere, Weigl, Toch, Wellesz, Panufnik, Flagello, Rousell, Creston, Chin, Kutavicius, Lilburn, Gubaidulina, Mehul, Raitio, Gilson, Saint-George * jeeze I better stop there!


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I've got a friend who will be getting me into some more Alkan within the next year, I'm sure; I'll be playing the Sonate de concert (cello sonata--on viola, of course) with him next semester, at least the glorious slow movement. It's why I didn't put him on this year's discovery list: Alkan is for next year for me.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes, Alkan's music is great & he was one of my "rediscoveries" of this year. I used to own a tape of the _Grande Sonate _more than 10 years ago. This year I got a two cd set of his music on Brilliant Classics. I have to subject it to some more considered listening, but I especially like the _Grande Sonate_, but also works like the _Esquisses_, some of which have harmonies & ideas that would truly not be out of place in the music of our own times...


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Some I discovered through random exploring. Others through this forum.

*Granville Bantock* - Hebridean and Celtic Symphonies. Big, bombastic, and beautiful.
*
Berwald* - Symphonies 3 and 4. A most underrated 19th century composer.
*
Ernst Bloch* - Concerti Grossi. (Amazing!) I do not tire of hearing these. I wonder why he is not better known than he is.

*Clementi* - Piano Sonatas. I had hated a silly little Clementi sonatina that most piano students have to play at one time or another and judged all Clementi by that. That was a mistake. I recently heard some more serious piano works by him and thought I was hearing a particularly expressive D. Scarlatti sonata until I looked at the playlist. I will have to explore him further.
*
Edward Joseph Collins* - orchestral works. I'd never heard of this guy, but evidently he wrote a huge amount of orchestral works of which I have one volume. It's tasty enough, though not life changing.

*Eric Ewazen* - orchestral works. This is a contemporary composer who writes fairly traditional accessible symphonies, concertos, etc. They are pleasant and entertaining. I'll need to listen to them quite a bit more to determine if they are more than that.

*Honegger* - Symphonies. I had judged his entire output by Pacific 231, which is an okay musical illustration, but never thrilled me. The symphonies are a different thing altogether.

*Lowell Leibermann* - orchestral works. This is another accessible contemporary composer, but I am confident his accessibility does not equate with triteness. His flute concerto is rather tasty.
*
Witold Lutoslawski* - Livre pour orchestre. I acquired this and I know I listened to it, but I can't say I remember it or that it made neither a positive nor negative impression on me.

*Martinu* - symphonies. This music seems intellectual to me in the same way Bach is intellectual. Not so much raging and crash-banging. I like it! I'll have to study Martinu in more depth.

*Joachim Raff* - Symphonies, overtures. Sounds like typical 19th century romanticism to me - meaning it's pretty good I guess. 
*
Rautavaara* - orchestral works. Can't remember much about them other than I enjoyed them.

*Anton Rubinstein* - Symphonies and piano concertos. I had had some of his works for several years but did not really listen until this last year. I find them highly melodic and palatable works.

*Peter Schickele* - Quartets and Quintets. You may know him for his P.D.Q. Bach comedy routines, but he has written some serious chamber music that is interesting if a bit quirky.

*Scriabin* - orchestral works. I had always thought I hated his piano works as an exercise in late 19th century romantic excess, but his Prometheus, The Poem of Fire along with the Piano Concerto No. 1 blew me away. His music finally clicked with me.

*Charles Villiers Stanford* - Symphony No. 1. I'm not trying to be disrespectful when I think of this as nondescript cookie-cutter romanticism. I just don't have any other way to define it. It's good work though.

*Charles Tournemire* - Symphonies. Enjoyable post romanticism. A little more restrained than say Rachmaninov.

*Carl Maria von Weber* - piano sonatas. I used to hate "Invitation to the Dance" thinking of it as a sugar coated Mozart meets Johann Strauss. But after hearing a set of his piano sonatas I see what a wonderful early romantic he was. I am eying his two symphonies as part of my want list for next year.

Okay, I think you are bored enough now.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Weston said:


> *Charles Villiers Stanford* - Symphony No. 1. I'm not trying to be disrespectful when I think of this as nondescript cookie-cutter romanticism. I just don't have any other way to define it. It's good work though.


I really like his _Requiem_. Listened to it about 6 times over a week a few weeks back. More in the vein of Mendelssohn or Beethoven than say Berlioz or Verdi. If you like choral music, maybe you should check it out (the only recording is on Naxos)...


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

*Amy Beach* - Variations on a Balkan Theme, Hermit Thrush

*Mahler* - Symphonies 2, 3, and 9.

*Part* - Spiegel im Spiegel

*Ives* - 129 songs

*Faure* - Requiem

Those are the big ones this year.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Andre said:


> I really like his _Requiem_. Listened to it about 6 times over a week a few weeks back. More in the vein of Mendelssohn or Beethoven than say Berlioz or Verdi. If you like choral music, maybe you should check it out (the only recording is on Naxos)...


Thanks. I just sampled it on my Rhapsody account. It's a massive work. I love the brass in the recording. I'll put it on my ever growing want list.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I joined this place in January 2010. Discoveries here at TC more along contemporary music, many pieces I don't like, but I found it worthwhile to at least be aware of them.

Purchased many CDs this year (many I did not even post / discuss about here). Most are of course music from my comfort zone that now branch into lesser known Baroque and Classical composers. On the Romantic branch, it's always been a steady discovery, this year perhaps more into some lesser know Romantic composers who wrote string quartets and chamber music. CPO, Naxos and Marco Polo have been my source of discovery for these lesser known folks.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Andre said:


> I'm also interested in Buxtehude's choral works.


If you get a chance, look for Jos van Immerseel's recording "6 Cantatas" on Channel Classics. It's outstanding. In particular, Jesu, Meines Lebens Leben has a memorable ostinato ending.

Be wary of Ton Koopman's two-CD set with a bonus CD on Erato. It's uninspired, generic singing, and you won't come out of it loving Buxtehude's music.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I discovered more than I ever had before this year. A lot of it was thanks to this Forum, *Pandora Radio*, and a friend.

*Prokofiev* - Piano sonatas, Symphonies, Ballets, various other piano and orchestral works.

*Shostakovich*, *Barber*, *Scriabin*, *Hanson* - Mostly Symphonies, but also ballets, piano works

And a whole lot of *names*, although I confess not looking into not every one of them.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Hmmm.....my favourite discovery this year?


That I can play the flute lol. I started picking it up again (thanks Huinslojatta!).


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Head_case said:


> Hmmm.....my favourite discovery this year?
> 
> That I can play the flute lol. I started picking it up again (thanks Huinslojatta!).


YAY!!!  It'll be worth it.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Prokofiev's Quintet
Eiges's Piano Music
Egon Petri
Egorov's Schumann
Froberger and Weckmann
Ivan Moravec's Chopin
Havergal Brian's Symphonies
Boulez's Piano Sonatas
Catoire, Lyapunov, and Bortkiewicz
Varese's Ameriques and Ionisation
Medtner's Sonata Romantica
Clara Haskil's Schubert D.960
Maria Yudina's Beethoven op.111
Lazar Berman
Edwin Fischer's Schubert, Beethoven, Mozart
Wozzeck
Maria Joao Pires's Schubert
Roslavets
Michel Beroff's Messaien and Prokofiev
Bolet's Prokofiev 2nd Piano Concerto
Lucia di Lammermoor
Lulu
Taneyev's Piano Quintet
Alkan
Ives's Piano Sonatas
Handel's Giulio Cesare
_Sviatoslav Richter a Prague_ Box Set
Hilde Gueden, Lucia Popp, Lisa della Casa, Juan Diego Florez, Cesare Siepi, Ferruccio Furlanetto, Miah Persson, various other opera singers.
Brahms's 4th Symphony
Bel Canto
Berlioz's Operas
Benno Moiseiwitsch
Moses und Aron
Richard Strauss's Operas
Villa-Lobos's Rudepoema
Feinberg's Bach esp. WTC
Second Viennese School
Bach's Cantatas
Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli
Wagner's Operas
Mozart's Operas

In the beginning of the year, I was still very much a pianophile. *Arturo Benedetti Michelangeli* was my main fascination... replacing Richter from the previous years. I did manage to salvage the great *Richter* box set though, and these two pianists remained in close competition, while *other more obscure (and often, older) names* joined the roster. Three discoveries from *2009*, _Le Nozze di Figaro_, the _Mass in B Minor_, and _Tristan und Isolde_, greatly *impacted* my musical direction from April on. The Mass led me to a survey of all of *Bach's choral works*, most importantly the *cantatas*, which for me was (and still is) an endless list of jewel after jewel. Towards the end of the year, *opera*, the genre I had most ignorantly shunned until last year, began to take over. With _Le Nozze_ and _Tristan_, it wasn't hard for me to delve into *Mozart and Wagner's operatic repertoire*, which had to be my greatest discoveries of 2010. Composers like *Berlioz, Strauss*, and the *Bel Canto* (esp. Donizetti) also hit me very well. With this came the discovery of various operatic *singers* (greatly expanding my knowledge from the previous years). Lastly, besides a few piano works and concerti, opera was where I first found a solid footing in the *Second Viennese School*. *Lulu, Wozzeck, Moses und Aron*, and Erwartung solidified my love and understanding for Berg and Schoenberg, while *piano and electronic music* helped expand my taste for other contemporary composers like *eRikm, Boulez, Ives, Roslavets*, and *Varese*.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Air - your post (above) is brilliant!!!!

My most important discovery of 2010 was this site which in turn has brought me more discoveries than I can count.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

sospiro said:


> Air - your post (above) is brilliant!!!!
> 
> My most important discovery of 2010 was this site which in turn has brought me more discoveries than I can count.


Thank you sospiro! Hopefully your love and enthusiasm for Verdi will affect me soon - this is my hope for next year. :tiphat:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Air said:


> ... Hopefully your love and enthusiasm for Verdi will affect me soon - this is my hope for next year. :tiphat:




You can't make yourself like a composer though - it's like falling in love, it just happens.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Schmidt: Notre dame*

a nice opera

also: Marta (Flotow) a very beautiful romantic opera.

Martin


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Andre;130332o[/I said:


> *Dutilleux* - had never heard a note of his music, until I got some of his stuff on EMI. Especially like the _Cello & Violin Concertos_.
> 
> *Szymanowski* - Heard almost nothing of him prior to this year. Especially like his chamber works and symphonies now.
> 
> *So, what were your "discoveries" for 2010?*


I bought the Dutilleux set on EMI. Great music! I also picked up the symphonies on Chandos. No. 1 is a beauty. Not as critically lauded as no.2, but it's my favorite. From what I've read, his piano sonata is a must hear. There's a current recording on ECM.

I'm going to pick up the Szymanowski set on EMI as well. The Roussel Symphonies on Naxos sound good to my ears as well. From the samples I've heard, nos. 2 & 4 sound interesting.

My other great discovery is the symphonies of William Schuman. I really love the two CDs I picked up of nos. 4&9, and 7&10 by the Seattle Symphony on Naxos.


----------



## Tracy (Jan 2, 2011)

My biggest discovery of 2009 AND 2010 have been *Darius Milhaud *and *Justin Taylor*. *Milhaud's *symphonies are a joy to behold, best heard lovingly on the CPO cds. Although none have been recorded, *Taylor's* first and second symphonies are masterpieces I heard in my local concert hall the past couple of years. Come on Naxos or someone, please record Justin Taylor's music!


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)

dmg said:


> Valentin Silvestrov
> Henryk Górecki
> Michael Haydn
> Joseph Lanner
> ...


I forgot to mention Einojuhani Rautavaara!  I heard his Piano Concerto 1 for the first time this past year and I absolutely loved it.

I'm sure there are more that I just didn't think of. :trp:


----------



## robertsica (Jan 2, 2011)

Tracy said:


> My biggest discovery of 2009 AND 2010 have been *Darius Milhaud *and *Justin Taylor*. *Milhaud's *symphonies are a joy to behold, best heard lovingly on the CPO cds. Although none have been recorded, *Taylor's* first and second symphonies are masterpieces I heard in my local concert hall the past couple of years. Come on Naxos or someone, please record Justin Taylor's music!


Good choices! The Milhaud's really need to be better known. Taylor is becoming better known these days. I actually met him awhile back at a performance of one of his works in the Greater Toronto area. What an interesting, articulate young chap.


----------



## robertsica (Jan 2, 2011)

dmg said:


> I forgot to mention Einojuhani Rautavaara!  I heard his Piano Concerto 1 for the first time this past year and I absolutely loved it.
> 
> I'm sure there are more that I just didn't think of. :trp:


Rautavaara, another great great composer. I'm so glad I found this board. I have a feeling it'll be a fun time here:tiphat:


----------



## Bill H. (Dec 23, 2010)

*The whole "historical" recordings thing....*

..which led me to Furtwangler.

Now I think I am finally 'getting' Wagner, and the Ring, and Bruckner.

Listening to many other great artists, conductors etc. from the pre- and early stereo eras.

BH


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Rautavaara*

When I discovered rautavaara I said AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. I started buying a lot, a lot...After a while...I saw...many decadent stuff...very classica... The AHHHHHHHHHHHHH became....UHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.

Not more for me

Thank you.

Martin


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Another find for me was the Portuguese composer Luis de Freitas Branco (1890-1955). I bought all four of his symphonies on CD. Wonderful late romantic music, albeit composed much later than one what would guess.

I'm glad more people enjoy Rautavaara. For me the greatest living composer.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Weston said:


> *Eric Ewazen* - orchestral works. This is a contemporary composer who writes fairly traditional accessible symphonies, concertos, etc. They are pleasant and entertaining. I'll need to listen to them quite a bit more to determine if they are more than that.


Yes Ewazen is substantial, maybe not to those who only want to hear things in the modernist style but to others I think he is quite highly thought of. I think he wrote in a variety of forms.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> Another find for me was the Portuguese composer Luis de Freitas Branco (1890-1955). I bought all four of his symphonies on CD. Wonderful late romantic music, albeit composed much later than one what would guess.
> 
> I'm glad more people enjoy Rautavaara. For me the greatest living composer.


Yes! I discovered Branco too and he's great. Have you listened to Joly Braga Santos? He is also Portuguese and I believe he studied with Branco. Either way, Santos is excellent too and may be a little better.

And totally agree about Rautavaara: if not the greatest living composer, then definitely the greatest living symphonist.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

starthrower said:


> ...My other great discovery is the symphonies of William Schuman. I really love the two CDs I picked up of nos. 4&9, and 7&10 by the Seattle Symphony on Naxos.


I also want to get some of William Schuman's music on cd, as I don't remember hearing anything by him ever. There are many composers on my "get to know" list for 2011. Two are Rawsthorne and Maconchy. I have ordered Rawsthorne's string quartets on Naxos, and I want to get the Maconchy string quartet set. Naturally, being a chamber music fan, I tend to approach a composer from this angle, if they have significant chamber works...


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

Andre said:


> I also want to get some of William Schuman's music on cd, as I don't remember hearing anything by him ever. There are many composers on my "get to know" list for 2011. Two are Rawsthorne and Maconchy. I have ordered Rawsthorne's string quartets on Naxos, and I want to get the Maconchy string quartet set. Naturally, being a chamber music fan, I tend to approach a composer from this angle, if they have significant chamber works...


Schuman is a favorite of mine, as is his teacher Roy Harris (if you haven't yet, listen to his 3rd symphony. but you probably have). For Schuman I'd say start with the 3rd and 5th symphonies.


----------



## wingracer (Mar 7, 2011)

Old thread I know but I don't see a 2011 thread yet.

Just discovered Bortkiewicz. So far, I am liking what I am hearing.

Also, I have begun exploring Scriabin. I was aware of him before but paid no attention as I just didn't "get" it. Thanks to some recent explorations into Schoenberg and Bartok, I'm starting to get him now.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I discovered classical music in 2010


----------



## KosenRufu (Mar 20, 2011)

Colin McPhee. Genius.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)




----------

